# Campsite database



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to print details of a site without getting ads down the side and loosing the print to the right.

Regards


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

What i do for a trip to an area;
Look up the campsite / aire / stellplatz etc and then save into your "virtual brochure"..
Then when i have all the ones I want, look at the virtual brochure online and then select printer friendly version for a hard copy.
Gives you a good details and a list...


----------

